# Twitch subscriben mit Handy



## Der_Doktor (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, gibt ja zig neue Zahlungsmethode bei Twitch und es soll auf mit Handy gehen, aber wie ? 

Wenn ich auf Subscriben gehe kommen viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten aber nix was mit Handy zu tun hat.

Kann mir da jemand helfen ?


----------



## D00msday (19. Oktober 2014)

Soweit ich weiß, muss man, um bei Twitch in Deutschland ein Abo zu machen eine Kreditkarte haben. Dazu kannst du wahlweise auch eine Online-Kreditkarte nehmen (z.B. MyWirecard). In jedem Land werden zum Teil andere Bezahlmethoden angeboten.


----------

